# Starting goat's milk soap



## Rosefell (Mar 13, 2013)

I am not sure where to begin, there are so many recipes out there!

I am just looking for just a really basic recipe, just plain ole' soap. (one for sensitive skin would be perfect!) We already have the milk, lol, and I plan on making an order from Hoegger's pretty soon.
Is it better to buy ingredients separately or just go with one of the kits?

If anyone has a good (simple) recipe, or could recommend a good book or a website, I'd be eternally grateful!


Hannah


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Coconut Oil 25%
Lard 35%
Olive Oil 40%


Use SoapCalc and set the totoal weight of the oils you want to use and then plug in the percents next to each oil. Click the "Calculate" button and then the "View/Print" button. You will then have the amount of oils to use along with the amount of lye and liquid. Be sure to weigh all of your ingredients (no volume) measures. 
Measure you goat's milk and freeze flat in a baggie. Set your lye mixing container in a bowl full of ice. Put the frozen milk in the mixing container. Add the lye to the frozen milk a little bit at a time and stir constantly until all the lye is added and dissolved into the milk. 
Melt the lard and coconut oil and add to the olive oil. Stir until well blended. Add the milk/lye solution to the oils and stick blend to trace. Pour into mold and pop in the refrigerator or freezer. The reason to keep the soap mixture cold is to prevent it from gelling and thus turning a tan color. If you don't mind your soap turning tan, leave it out on the counter, but do not insulate.


Start with the video series:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR6ttCSrLJI[/ame]


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Follow the process with the goat's milk, but don't worry about the recipe unless you want to use her recipe instead of mine:

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...oap/goat-milk-soap-tutorial-on-soap-queen-tv/


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

Bubbatanicals Goat Milk Soap Video
If you're going to watch a video about soaping on youtube, you might as well have a cute georgia boy tell ya how to do it.


----------



## Rosefell (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you both!


----------

